# Pet Peeves?



## Momo(th) (Apr 8, 2012)

What's the one minor thing you _really_ hate?

I don't know about anyone else, but I absolutely HATE wasting food. I'll usually eat an entire meal even if I don't like it too much.

Also, slurping annoys me somewhat.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 8, 2012)

I hate it when I'm walking down the street singing some song, and I start to dance just a _little bit_, and suddenly everyone in the vicinity spontaneously joins me in an amazingly choreographed song and dance number. It annoys me to no end.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 8, 2012)

HOLY CRAP I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE.


----------



## Datura (Apr 8, 2012)

It _really_ bothers me when people don't walk on their right.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Apr 8, 2012)

Seraph said:


> HOLY CRAP I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE.


PFFFFFFFT 
Got a laugh from that. 

My pet peeve? It has to be people that, after the teacher teaches us something, _always_ have more supposedly "relevant and helpful" information to add, and it makes them look like a show-off. That... has to be my major one. I'll edit in more later.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 8, 2012)

Whenever I see someone sneeze in their hands I feel a chill down my spine. As the son of a nurse I was taught early to only sneeze in the bend of my arm. NEVER. EVER. IN THE MOTHERFU**ING HANDS!! If you can't do it any other way, at least have the decency to wash your hands afterwards.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 8, 2012)

I can't abide thoughtlessness. I get especially annoyed by people who expect that somebody else will come along to clean up after them, or who think that other people are just there to serve them. If you see somebody who needs a hand with something, just help them out, especially if it costs you nothing to do so.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 8, 2012)

when you know someone knows the correct response to a question but is just playing dumb for whatever reason


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Apr 8, 2012)

I really hate it when people claim to know a lot about a subject I'm familiar with, and then proceed to show they know _nothing_ about the subject at all. I also hate it when my friends pretend to care about things I'm involved in for the sake of appearing nice in front of others. That happens a bit too often. ): 

I also get ticked off at myself whenever I let someone down. It's a pet peeve, but directed at myself rather than other people. *shrugs*

EDIT: Also, people who like bands for one good song they've heard by said band on the radio, even though they make it a point not to listen to any other music by said band.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 8, 2012)

when dicks smack you in the face goddamn


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 9, 2012)

When people don't have avatars on websites.


----------



## Dar (Apr 9, 2012)

Lack of avatars, lack of grammar, lack of tolerance.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 9, 2012)

Dar said:


> Lack of avatars, lack of grammar, lack of tolerance.


This is basically the same for me, actually.


----------



## Datura (Apr 9, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> when dicks smack you in the face goddamn


Even worse: when your _own_ dick smacks you in the face.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Dātura;585673 said:
			
		

> Even worse: when your _own_ dick smacks you in the face.


This. It takes all the fun out of getting boners.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 9, 2012)

Bad grammar.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 9, 2012)

Personally, I don't usually mind bad grammar.  If someone forgets a comma or uses "there" instead of "their" once in their sentence, as long as what they're saying is still comprehensible I have no problem with it.  Spelling, on the other hand, can really frustrate me.  Misspelling something like "weissnichtwo" is OK, but mistakes in common four and five letter words make my eyes bleed.  Especially with spell check.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 9, 2012)

It really bugs me when someone reminds me of something like fifty times, or tells me to go do something while I'm doing it/am literally just about to go do it. Also, when people start talking just as I open my mouth to say/ask something and I've forgotten what I was going to say by the time I can get in a word. And certain sorts of noises, especially overandoverandoverandoverand*overandoverandover* *catches breath*.

Oh and when I know someone's online but they won't respond to my messages. Even though that makes me probably the biggest hypocrite ever so I'm not gonna hold it against anyone.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 9, 2012)

grammar nazis. I don't think you're a grammar nazi unless you're specifically pointing out someone's bad grammar to make them feel bad, embarrass them or try to invalidate what they're saying. the difference between 'hey dingus that's a comma splice' and '(hey just fyi, that's a comma splice you should do it this way!! c:)' is miles - like if you're going to go to the effort of making fun of someone when it's pretty obvious what they're trying to say, don't. you're only embarrassing yourself by taking something way, way too seriously when in most cases it isn't even that big of a deal or even relevant (unless you're like, critiquing someone's writing or something). there's also the fact that lots of people genuinely have trouble with grammar and/or spelling and belittling them for it is not actually a just thing to do in response. idk I am sorry for people who don't really appreciate posts like this that lack capitalisation, sometimes I just like to write more or less how I speak and yeah. :c

see also: people who try to be grammar nazis and don't actually understand grammar very well at all

edit: oh and also atheists on the internet that think calling religious people stupid or unintelligent is a clever or amusing thing to do: please go away forever okay thanks.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 9, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> see also: people who try to be grammar nazis and don't actually understand grammar very well at all


but amusement!


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 9, 2012)

When people don't put effort into things. I just don't understand why. Grammar is one example. My brother has the worst grammar you could possibly imagine and I correct him all the time so he must have some idea of what the correct way of speaking is, but he puts no effort into it at all. Also chatspeak, i.e. wot r u doin; complete lack of effort and it's disgusting. Lack of effort in any sort of art - drawing, singing, etc. infuriates me, because that is what it _needs_ in order to be _good_ - if it's just a doodle, fine, but I mean in your entire ability, not just one piece - put _effort_ into your ability, into improving, into learning. Making every piece perfect isn't important, but knowing what's wrong is. 

Also chewing with your mouth open. :[


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Pathos said:


> When people don't put effort into things. I just don't understand why. Grammar is one example. My brother has the worst grammar you could possibly imagine and I correct him all the time so he must have some idea of what the correct way of speaking is, but he puts no effort into it at all. Also chatspeak, i.e. wot r u doin; complete lack of effort and it's disgusting. Lack of effort in any sort of art - drawing, singing, etc. infuriates me, because that is what it _needs_ in order to be _good_ - if it's just a doodle, fine, but I mean in your entire ability, not just one piece - put _effort_ into your ability, into improving, into learning. Making every piece perfect isn't important, but knowing what's wrong is.


Frankly, I've always been bothered by people who put _too much_ effort into things. Good enough is good enough, and the perfect is the enemy of the good. Why exert yourself when it's not actually necessary? If you enjoy doing so, sure, but effort for the sake of effort seems to me a waste of time and energy. I've never been able to understand the "always do your best" mentality. Do what you have to do in order to achieve your goals - no more, no less.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 9, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> Frankly, I've always been bothered by people who put _too much_ effort into things. Good enough is good enough, and the perfect is the enemy of the good. Why exert yourself when it's not actually necessary? If you enjoy doing so, sure, but effort for the sake of effort seems to me a waste of time and energy. I've never been able to understand the "always do your best" mentality. Do what you have to do in order to achieve your goals - no more, no less.


There's a balance between "must be perfect" and "lol who cares". As I said, "Making every piece perfect isn't important, but knowing what's wrong is."


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Pathos said:


> There's a balance between "must be perfect" and "lol who cares". As I said, "Making every piece perfect isn't important, but knowing what's wrong is."


So why does your brother's incorrect grammar bother you, if he does "have some idea of what the correct way of speaking is"? He knows what's wrong. A lot of people who use chatspeak actually know how to spell words properly, they just choose not to do so.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 9, 2012)

Because he doesn't know what's wrong! And he doesn't attempt to fix it! He makes no effort whatsoever, despite my continued attempts at correcting him. :| He just doesn't _care_ what's right even when no one understands what he's saying.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 9, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 9, 2012)

People who misunderstand things and don't care to be corrected.

It is, at least in my view, the single greatest cause of problems in the world. Think people who make the "my grandfather is not a monkey" argument against evolution no matter how many times they're corrected, people who make no attempts to correct the stereotypes in their mind, who make no effort to think of other nations, cultures, beliefs and behaviours as anything other than "weird, to be discouraged". If people were more open to trying to understand others, wars, crime, and hate would be significantly less. It wouldn't be "Filthy athiests" and "religious idiots", it'd be "those people who hold different, though no less valid, beliefs to me". It's much easier to hate shallow monsters that exist only in your mind than real people who's true self extends far beyond this one aspect. This isn't just religion-think of how Homophobia, Transphobia, Xenophobia and such would be eradicated if people took time to educate themselves instead of just hold onto their stupid belief that these things are sick and wrong.

Also, people who ignore parts of their religion. If your God said kill all those who aren't following my teachings, then you can't just pretend that part doesn't exist and use this God's teachings as a way to base your life on. All of it, or none of it. 

Poor grammar out of pure laziness, egocentrics, people who aren't able to realise when they're boring you.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 9, 2012)

Pretty much people who are super closed-minded or constantly have to be right. (Also, the combination of the two is pretty bad.) Bonus points if that person is right about something, but doesn't care why they are, other than that they've 'won' the argument. The point of a debate should be to understand where the other person is coming from, not make everyone think the way you do. Or that's my view anyway; I try using debates as way to understand why I think a certain way, why other people think another way, and then see if my way still makes sense.

 And intentionally being a jerk. 

 On the other hand, I don't mind bad grammar that much. I usually just skip the post if it's that hard to read. Besides the two things above and stupid little stuff below, there isn't much that bugs me.

 Also stupid nitpicky things here: the writing at the end of a post after you edit it, bad color combinations, advertisements (both online and in real life), and nsfw stuff not being labeled or in places it shouldn't be.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 9, 2012)

RespectTheBlade said:


> I really hate it when people claim to know a lot about a subject I'm familiar with, and then proceed to show they know _nothing_ about the subject at all.


This, a whole lot of this.

Basically it really rubs me the wrong way when people try to pass themselves off as professional or knowledgeable when they very obviously aren't (or attempt to respond/jump into a conversation they're not in, about something they don't know much about, attempting to sound knowledgeable on the subject)

Like, there's this guy I know who makes really petty complaints about older games (like, "The leaves in Oblivion are sooo terrible!" that game is from 2006 and leaves are like, the hardest things to render) and claims he notices these things not because he just bitches about _every_thing, but because since he wants to be a video game designer he just "notices" these things. But he puts absolutely no effort at all into school, or anything for that matter, and makes no effort to learn more about video game design beyond playing JRPGs.

...Oh, so I guess put massive weaboos and people who put no effort into anything, and have contrary opinions just to be contrary with no regards to how stupid they sound to that list. And people who never bathe or wash their clothes. And people with an overblown sense of entitlement.

also I hate how I sound when I rant on the internet ;n; But I know so many people IRL like this now that I'm in college (and they're having an extremely asinine and loud argument right over my head _right now_) but I never knew very many people like this in high school, where you'd think those sorts of attitudes would flourish, and it just boggles my mind



Ryubikon said:


> People who tell me to do something after I've started doing it.


hnnng this is the worst

random little nitpicky things- I hate having to touch receipt paper and I hate when my fingernails get long, because I really don't like how it feels when they scrape on things. Like receipt paper. And having to sit next to people with squeaky mechanical pencils kills me


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 9, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> edit: oh and also atheists on the internet that think calling religious people stupid or unintelligent is a clever or amusing thing to do: please go away forever okay thanks.


This.

So

much

this.


----------



## Evanlyn (Apr 9, 2012)

Coroxn said:


> people who make no attempts to correct the stereotypes in their mind, who make no effort to think of other nations, cultures, beliefs and behaviours as anything other than "weird, to be discouraged". If people were more open to trying to understand others, wars, crime, and hate would be significantly less. It wouldn't be "Filthy athiests" and "religious idiots", it'd be "those people who hold different, though no less valid, beliefs to me".


^ I agree with that

I don't mind bad grammar or spelling (mainly cause the person I chat to most nights over google spells about a quarter of his words wrong)

Anyway, I get annoyed (about);

when I'm told to do a job, then given another job straight away, then asked why I haven't done the first job.

People who say 'I'm no good at that' when they haven't even (really) tried!!

Cats.

When there's something that I'm good at so everyone else in my family decides to get good at it too...

When people tell me I can't do things

When people make snide comments about girls (sorry, I hear it from my Mum all the time..... "oh, [insert brother's name], you do it! The _girls_ obviously can't" etc. etc.)

When people make snide comments about me

When a drawing or something is going really well and I mess up the last line I have to draw... or, for that matter, when a piece of music is going really well and I mess up one note or one passage of music.

When I hear variants of a song and they suck.

When my younger siblings eat their weet-bix (yes that's spelt right) or cereal of some kind, and they splash milk all over their face when they take a mouthful, AND chew with their mouth open! Is it THAT hard to pick up a spoon of cereal, which is actually not overflowing, put it into your mouth, close your mouth, pull the spoon out, and chew with your mouth still closed?!!

Oh and on that matter people who chew with their mouthes open... ehhh...


----------



## Autumn (Apr 9, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> edit: oh and also atheists on the internet that think calling religious people stupid or unintelligent is a clever or amusing thing to do: please go away forever okay thanks.


*thank you*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, people who don't respect other peoples' beliefs. I mean, I consider myself nonreligious but I'm trying to make an effort to educate myself about all the other religions (especially reading the bible) so that I can at least _understand_.

Also people who refuse to listen to reason, or are completely unwilling to change their beliefs or provide a basis for them.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 9, 2012)

Chat speak and people that will be your friend in one place or time, but wont even spare you a glance elsewhere.

Also, people that try and change who you are because they 'know' they are right, and they're 'just trying to help'.

Other stuff that I forgot but may post later.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 9, 2012)

You know what else? People who think that new games are completely terrible and only old games are worth playing. They're just like "this game is okay but sucks because it's new".


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 10, 2012)

"Yeah, I like pokemon! but only the first games they all suck now"

_arrgh_


----------



## Superbird (Apr 10, 2012)

Also when a pre-video YouTube ad stops to buffer. I hate that.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 10, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> "Yeah, I like pokemon! but only the first games they all suck now"
> 
> _arrgh_


But on the other hand "oh, you like the older games more? Must be nostalgia goggles"

'Nostalgia goggles', along with 'white knight', 'close-minded', 'offended doesn't _mean_ anything' and various other tiny phrases like get me all riled up. They're an easy way to feel smugly superior for coming up with an excuse to ignore someone else's opinion, with little effort. Rarely do I find those phrases used in way that wasn't hand-waving someone else's opinion away.

EDIT: In addition, I've had many encounters with people presumably from 4chan or something who use "moralfag" in the same way. Which I don't understand in the slightest. So, you're only allowed to have an opinion if it's not moral?


----------



## Autumn (Apr 10, 2012)

hypocrisy
ignorance
hypocrisy _about_ ignorance

(see: boyfriend's grandmother. "i hate ignorance. [...] listen to me poly you don't want to vote obama, he'll bring this country to ruin. he's pandering to the muslim states and if he's reelected he'll make everyone in the country muslim") (me, thinking: "... and you hate ignorance...")


----------



## Jolty (Apr 10, 2012)

y does everyone h8 chat speak
SUCH BUZZKILLS

hhhhhhhhhanyway
>people leaving doors open unnecessarily
>people leaving shit like tvs on unnecessarily
>when people interject into discussions that don't concern them to whine about THEIR feelings
>when people assume you can just shit out money like they can
>when people are wrong

i don't know the difference between my pet peeves and things that i hate


----------



## Spoon (Apr 10, 2012)

My mom's pet peeve about my dog licking the floor and her reactions to that said pet peeve is quickly becoming a pet peeve of mine. 

 Also, the mis-use of the word 'rape' and other loaded words make me mad like no other. ex. "That test just raped me." "She's so fucking retarded."

 Also, when people are honestly confused about a touchy subject, word something wrong, and are promptly jumped on for saying something in an ignorant way. There's a difference between politely correcting someone and being a downright jerk about it. 

 And waiting. I am so impatient.

 Obviously, I like to complain.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 10, 2012)

also when jordan farts under the covers and traps me in them :( WOW WHAT A JERK

no seriously they're the worst KURST THE WORST


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 10, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> "Yeah, I like pokemon! but only the first games they all suck now"
> 
> _arrgh_


Ok, but what if that is actually an opinion people have (including me?). I personally haven't really played any Pokemon game extensively past 3rd generation, even though I did ROM a few of the 4th generation games. I simply find them more cluttered and less fun, and there's too much stuff going on in the newer games that for me distracts from the real gameplay. Also I find most of the new pokemon, their designs, and the ideas behind them horrible compared to what they produced in 1st/2nd gen (I already thought 3rd gen was getting weaker). 

To me the franchise really feels like it's being milked more for every drop that it's worth than creating a game that has good and lasting gameplay value. I just don't want to continue playing after I finish the 2nd/3rd gym. I would really rather see they took their time about a new generation and produced a product that isn't a similar version of what was done before and fucking up the mechanics of the game so bad it's become a huge mess. I want a game I can remember, and when I play the newer games, the sequels, I don't feel as enthralled.

And that's not because older is always better - plenty franchises improve over the years and really do get better. I just found Pokemon wasn't one of them!


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> Ok, but what if that is actually an opinion people have (including me?). I personally haven't really played any Pokemon game extensively past 3rd generation, even though I did ROM a few of the 4th generation games. I simply find them more cluttered and less fun, and there's too much stuff going on in the newer games that for me distracts from the real gameplay. Also I find most of the new pokemon, their designs, and the ideas behind them horrible compared to what they produced in 1st/2nd gen (I already thought 3rd gen was getting weaker).
> 
> To me the franchise really feels like it's being milked more for every drop that it's worth than creating a game that has good and lasting gameplay value. I just don't want to continue playing after I finish the 2nd/3rd gym. I would really rather see they took their time about a new generation and produced a product that isn't a similar version of what was done before and fucking up the mechanics of the game so bad it's become a huge mess. I want a game I can remember, and when I play the newer games, the sequels, I don't feel as enthralled.
> 
> And that's not because older is always better - plenty franchises improve over the years and really do get better. I just found Pokemon wasn't one of them!


I'm pretty sure that ultra meant about people who refuse to play anything past gen 1 and everything else automatically sucks because it's not gen 1.


----------



## Monoking (Apr 10, 2012)

Dinru said:


> or tells me to go do something while I'm doing it


YES. THIS. I have been yelled at for not washing the dishes so many times...while I was walking into the kitchen to wash the dishes.


Peversion.
People who push their religions on others.
Text speak on forums.
People who say "that's gay" or "that's retarded". BECAUSE IT'S WRONG. WRONG, WRONG, WRONGITY, WRONG!
IF YOU SAY "GAY" WHEN YOU MEAN STUPID, YOU DESERVE TO CATCH ON FIRE!

...
I'm sorry, but I just really hate gay-predijuced people.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 10, 2012)

Seraph said:


> I'm pretty sure that ultra meant about people who refuse to play anything past gen 1 and everything else automatically sucks because it's not gen 1.


I highly doubt it matters which generation it is. People always have a preferred cutoff and want to play what they like playing. How much they play is just a matter of how big their field of interest is. A lot of people don't like playing a certain sequel just because it's not the original. This isn't just for video games; people deride TV shows for being shit after season x because season y was the best and it's clearly not season y.

People hate bands' new records because they don't sound exactly like the old records. People hated Metallica for releasing the s/t because it didn't sound like Master of Puppets! Where you draw that line is irrelevant, I mean, whether it's the first two generations or the first three or the first six (given there's 20 or whatever) is irrelevant.

People are always going to hate if it's not what they expected it to be, failing to take into account they're not the artist/author/designer producing the game who have themselves also to please, not just the customer.

Furthermore it's perfectly fine not to like anything past 1st gen if that's really what your tastes are like. I think what uv is trying to imply is that she dislikes the stereotypical hipster attitude of "everything was better back in the day when" which is indeed depressingly common, but then, there are plenty of things that WERE better back in the day. That's just how it is, people run out of creative inspiration and then a series exists for its fans and not for the sake of creating good art. Losing that sincerity in your art makes sure you're not an artist, but an entertainer.

The problem is that her post doesn't imply this distinction between people who have a genuine reason to dislike later installments of a series and people who are just hating because it isn't 1st gen or because it is cool to be a grumpy hipster.

For the record, with pretty much everything, my attachment always lies with the thing that got me into it, and the things surrounding it. I almost never like an entire oeuvre of somebody's work. Often, part of it is crap, and the only thing left to be determined is the ratio of good:crap. My favourites have the highest proportion of good, naturally, but that's really hard to quantify.

One of my pet peeves about artists and musicians are people who are insincere about this and don't realise that their statements of artistic views and impressions are inconsistent with their output. It's fine to stick to a style, but don't say that you're so diverse and then release the same goddamn product over and over again.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 10, 2012)

^0_O

Thanks for clearing that for me. I don't like it when a series/music/whatever losses it's soul either.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> One of my pet peeves about artists and musicians are people who are insincere about this and don't realise that their statements of artistic views and impressions are inconsistent with their output. It's fine to stick to a style, but don't say that you're so diverse and then release the same goddamn product over and over again.


 Fantastic points here! I do think, though, that creative things, like entertainment, and the people who make them tend to recieve harsher criticism compared to other careers, like say a deskjob or something that relies on a similar consistent output rather than something that is supposed re-invent itself, but somehow remain recognizable.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 10, 2012)

I hate it when people claim to be atheist but are really agnostic. I also really hate _really_ religious people, but only if they try to shove it down every other person's throat. Otherwise what people do in the privacy of their own life is up to them.

Thinking about it, I guess it's just people who get up in people's faces about what they're into. Like, whatever, you're a hipster. I don't care. Stop trying to make it more obvious than it is, and go on with your life. I personally have no problems with hipsters, just the ones who act like it's a big secret. You're wearing a flannel shirt, a scarf, short shorts, and a sweatband in the middle of summer. If you're not a hipster I'm worried about you. 

Yeah, I would have to say people who are terrible at grammar. If you're fairly new to English I can understand, but if it's your first language, I just don't get it.

OH! And when girls wear really fancy/frilly blouses, and sweatpants. You had the effort to pick out a fancy shirt, but not at least a friggin' pair of jeans?

Sorry about that mini rants...


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Chief Zackrai said:


> I hate it when people claim to be atheist but are really agnostic.


They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 10, 2012)

Spoon said:


> Fantastic points here! I do think, though, that creative things, like entertainment, and the people who make them tend to recieve harsher criticism compared to other careers, like say a deskjob or something that relies on a similar consistent output rather than something that is supposed re-invent itself, but somehow remain recognizable.


They receive harsher criticism because their job description is different. Keep in mind that if you're an artist, you're doing this for yourself. You're making art that you want to see. The fact that everyone else likes it too is just a bonus that has happened to pay your bills. Otherwise, you're an entertainer (there is no harm in being an entertainer who writes songs for other people to hear and panders to a certain demographic!). But most artists claim they are artists when their output speaks volumes about what they are - entertainers. If someone cares about their fans, and that that is what gives him/her their pension money, they need to be honest about this. 

An artist's job is to hold a mirror up to yourself and society. To show what people of the time thought about the things that happened at that time. How people lived and thought. If you're an artist, you can't ever compromise this honesty because that will lead to you not being able to hold up that mirror. I have to admit, I am not a very good artist - it's not my job career, I just play guitar and write song lyrics on the side, but whenever I write a chord progression or a riff or a lyric, I'm doing it because I feel connected to that lyric. If other people like it then that's great. But I wrote it first and foremost because I am okay with the thing I wrote. That's probably also why being an artist is a shortcut to unemployment, haha... (good thing I'm getting university education since my artistic talents aren't good enough to live off). 

Someone who's in a commercial company who is tasked to make a certain product (say, someone who designs foodstuff processes) has a job to do, and it needs to work and sell (because that is the goal of a company - to make profit). That's what they do - that's what their contracts say! They've got a job to do and their deliverable is how much sales they generate, if the plant works according to production specs, etcetera. When does a foodstuff engineer do a good job? When he's selling his products!

That's a whole different line of work and requires a whole different set of ethics to function. And we can debate for a while whether you should want that set of ethics, but in my opinion, this comes with the company job description. Make profit is the name of the game - you do that. You have to go and do what your boss tells you to.


----------



## Ever (Apr 11, 2012)

Evanlyn said:


> When I'm told to do a job, then given another job straight away, then asked why I haven't done the first job.


SEE MOM THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.



Atem's Girlfriend said:


> People who say "that's gay". BECAUSE IT'S WRONG. WRONG, WRONG, WRONGITY, WRONG!
> IF YOU SAY "GAY" WHEN YOU MEAN STUPID, YOU DESERVE TO CATCH ON FIRE!
> 
> ...
> I'm sorry, but I just really hate gay-predijuced people.


*COUGHBROTHERCOUGH*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 11, 2012)

Everglider said:


> SEE MOM THIS IS WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.
> 
> 
> 
> *COUGHBROTHERCOUGH*


ikr

I absolutely HATE having my door open when I'm inside of my room. I just drives me crazy and also I don't have an emote for the aforementioned insanity which makes me le sad.

And I detest it when people play music within my earshot. I will not elaborate this reasoning at the moment.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 11, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> They're not mutually exclusive.


I don't quite follow. Are you saying you hate it when people claim to be agnostic but are really atheist? Or are you saying that someone can be agnostic and atheist at the same time?


Either way, what I meant was I hate people that are like "lol I'm atheist religion sucks" and then I ask them why they don't believe there is a God, and they say, something like "I don't disbelieve it, I just have no reason _to_ believe it."


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 11, 2012)

Um.. just going to interject here..
It bugs me to no end when I'm walking down the school hallway and someone is behind me yelling at me to move faster. The fact that they're yelling at me isn't the part that gets me though, nooo, it's the _way_ they say it. First off, you're being rude. Stop that. It doesn't take much to be nice, or better, weave around the slower people silently. Second, _learn to say the word "move" correctly_.
They add in a syllable.. Just one syllable..

"Moo-VUH"

The fuck kind of pronunciation is that? I can't even describe how much the added "vuh" infuriates me. Please learn to properly say the word before you go around yelling it at people, please. 

I have some grammar peeves as well, but I don't pretend to know the nuances of the subject. Just know where apostrophies go and all is happy.

As for the "deeper" pet peeves on here, such as willful ignorance, they also piss me off. They piss me off more then anything. I could write pages of rants.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 11, 2012)

Tarvos said:


> Furthermore it's perfectly fine not to like anything past 1st gen if that's really what your tastes are like. I think what uv is trying to imply is that she dislikes the stereotypical hipster attitude of "everything was better back in the day when" [...]
> The problem is that her post doesn't imply this distinction between people who have a genuine reason to dislike later installments of a series and people who are just hating because it isn't 1st gen or because it is cool to be a grumpy hipster.


perhaps I should have clarified; indeed, there is absolutely nothing wrong with people who actually do enjoy the earlier generations/games of pokemon or anything. I don't have a problem with that at all, but my pet peeve is specifically about people who have never bothered to look past the first few games at all and then arbitrarily decide that the first games were better. Some people who do this haven't actually played a pokemon game. In my group of friends I have a rather alarmingly large amount of people who seem to hate the later pokemon games for no other reason than because it seems like a particularly cool or hipster thing to do, even though they've never actually had a look or played the games. Then they remember that I actually do like pokemon and then come to me and start going on about how pokemon sucks now and expect me to praise their good taste.

I just can't understand how you can really call yourself a fan of the pokemon games if you haven't actually played the games and seem to enjoy hating the later generations more than enjoying the fandom itself. Pokemon seems to have become one of those things that are in the nostalgic consciousness for people who don't play pokemon anyway, and therefore something to be hipster about for no apparent reason.


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 11, 2012)

Chief Zackrai said:


> I don't quite follow. Are you saying you hate it when people claim to be agnostic but are really atheist? Or are you saying that someone can be agnostic and atheist at the same time?
> 
> 
> Either way, what I meant was I hate people that are like "lol I'm atheist religion sucks" and then I ask them why they don't believe there is a God, and they say, something like "I don't disbelieve it, I just have no reason _to_ believe it."


I'm saying you can be both at the same time; indeed, almost all atheists are agnostic.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 11, 2012)

Notoriously Unknown said:


> It bugs me to no end when I'm walking down the school hallway and someone is behind me yelling at me to move faster.


Indeed. If I could possibly be going any faster _then I would be doing it. _There are people in front of me, see? I can't walk through them, I don't know that spell yet. Also, you've been at this school as long as me, person behind me, and from personal experience I can tell you that _you should know how walking in a hallway works around here._

Also, when people pronounce only one 's' when saying words like _boys'_ or _dogs' _or _Jesus'_. I mean, I realize that there is only one 's' there, but _come on _you have to let me know that it's possessive. PLEASE (if I have to hear 'in jesus name we pray' _one more time_)

I have a ton of these, too. I complain excessively.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 11, 2012)

Spoon said:


> Also, when people are honestly confused about a touchy subject, word something wrong, and are promptly jumped on for saying something in an ignorant way. There's a difference between politely correcting someone and being a downright jerk about it.


What feels like the majority of the forum do this

I'm already well aware of how evil I am for being more ignorant than others, maybe the reason I want to ask questions is to do something about it and it is not my intention to be intolerant.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 11, 2012)

Waking up to 50 plus ants swirling around your room also is annoying.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 12, 2012)

- People who are assholes and offensive on purpose. Thinking it's fun to post OOH SO OFFENSIVE, NON-POLITICALLY CORRECT AND EDGY STUFF just to laugh at offended people.
- The phrase "get off the internet"(if you can't handle so-and-so). So because someone gets offended/disliked ONE thing on the net(in many cases it's kind of justified too) they should have their internet privileges withdrawn? Similarly, "welcome to the internet"(as in "people can and have the right to be offensive and douchey all they want because IT'S THE INTERNET LOLZ, get used to it". Just because some internet users are douches (and sadly, it will always be like this) doesn't mean we have to like it.
- When someone argues that something someone else says/does is wrong(as in factually inaccurate) and telling them to "do the research", when it's in fact THEM that's wrong - which they could have avoided by actually doing research.
- Getting asked to do something when I was just about to do it, or clearly busy with something else..
- When people in my class HAVE to listen to music/watch movies/whatever without headphones, and refuse to do so even when asked politely (in some cases, their headphones are lying RIGHT THERE). Doesn't help that they like stuff I... really don't. (I COULD block it out with my own music, but often I just want it completely quiet with no music at all)
- When people don't flush. Ew.


----------



## K'yoril (Apr 12, 2012)

Worst Username Ever said:


> - When people don't flush. Ew.


This is truly horrible. Especially at home.

I also remembered that I hate angle-walkers. I'm very OCD about walking in striaght lines, and when someone is angle-walking next to me, and pushing me off my line, I get... frustrated. A lot.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 13, 2012)

Spoon said:


> Also, when people are honestly confused about a touchy subject, word something wrong, and are promptly jumped on for saying something in an ignorant way. There's a difference between politely correcting someone and being a downright jerk about it.


This forum is infested with this. 



Chief Zackrai said:


> I don't quite follow. Are you saying you hate it when people claim to be agnostic but are really atheist? Or are you saying that someone can be agnostic and atheist at the same time?
> 
> 
> Either way, what I meant was I hate people that are like "lol I'm atheist religion sucks" and then I ask them why they don't believe there is a God, and they say, something like "I don't disbelieve it, I just have no reason _to_ believe it."


Agnostic Atheism. It's even has a thing :P

Actually there are quite a few different forms of atheism; Ontological, Agnostic, Gnostic, negative/weak/implicit, positive/strong/explicit... lots. The most basic are strong/weak. I'm a strong atheist.


I hate when people make up shit online purely for getting attention. I'm not talking things like saying you weigh less than you do, or that you're more attractive than you really are. I'm talking serious things, like saying your suicidal when your really not, or lying saying your 16 and pregnant, or that you were raped, things like that when you really weren't only for attention.

It's an insult to people that really are dealing with those things, or have dealt with them. It pisses me off to NO END.

Thing is, I see right through them; usually because they fuck up somewhere and get caught up in their lie or say something that just doesn't make sense with what they're claiming.  I take it as an insult to me because they believe that I'm stupid enough to accept what they're saying is true. It's rude, selfish, morally wrong, and ignorant. I hate it.


----------



## Hogia (Apr 14, 2012)

When people smoke and wear too much makeup.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 14, 2012)

People who stop their car at yellow lights. YELLOW IS NOT RED, DAMNIT!

I also don't agree with the notion that stopping at yellow prevents accidents.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 14, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> People who stop their car at yellow lights. YELLOW IS NOT RED, DAMNIT!
> 
> I also don't agree with the notion that stopping at yellow prevents accidents.


... Yellow _means_ to slow down.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 14, 2012)

If we're talking about cars and lights, people who don't indicate, especially at roundabouts.

There once was a guy who didn't indicate, I ran the other half of the road I was crossing once I realised he was turning. He was SO ANGRY that I crossed the road he was turning into, that he slowed down enough that I would have time to see that he was smirking at me, but not enough that the puddle he was intentionally driving through wouldn't leave me soaked.


----------



## Datura (Apr 14, 2012)

Phantom said:


> This forum is infested with this.


I'm torn here. The members of this forum have, in general, become a lot more sensitive to statements and ideas that could cause discomfort to others; -isms are not tolerated here, and I think that's something the forum should pride itself on. A lot of so-called "progressive" communities are still rife with sexism, ableism, homophobia, etc. and become defensive when one points it out. In that respect, TCoD is quite unique, and it's part of why I like it so much.

Conversely, though, I can't help but think that some people _want_ to play that "offensive" card. A certain member wrote a long, heartfelt, and incredibly helpful response to one of my Coughing Cupboard threads. This person is anything but malicious, and his post really helped me, but apparently it still warranted an infraction from the moderators because he was allegedly being fat-phobic. I, too, was called out for my "fat-phobia" on #tcod. The funniest part is I'm fat — probably fatter than any of the people who accused me or this other person of fat-phobia! I'm 5'10" and weigh 275 pounds, which makes me really wonder about the intentions behind all of these newfounds attitudes about maintaing a "safe space." If a fat person is called out for being fat-phobic by a bunch of people who (presumably) aren't fat, then I really don't think I can be blamed for questioning their motives. Is maintaing a safe space really the goal here, or is it all about maintaing a holier-than-thou circlejerk among a group of established users?

edit: This post came off as needlessly asshole-ish and I'm sorry about that! If at all possible could anybody who responds to this please disregard my cattiness and focus on the main point? Thanks.


----------



## shy ♡ (Apr 14, 2012)

Dātura;586376 said:
			
		

> I'm torn here. The members of this forum have, in general, become a lot more sensitive to statements and ideas that could cause discomfort to others; -isms are not tolerated here, and I think that's something the forum should pride itself on. A lot of so-called "progressive" communities are still rife with sexism, ableism, homophobia, etc. and become defensive when one points it out. In that respect, TCoD is quite unique, and it's part of why I like it so much.
> 
> Conversely, though, I can't help but think that some people _want_ to play that "offensive" card. A certain member wrote a long, heartfelt, and incredibly heartfelt response to one of my Coughing Cupboard threads. This person is anything but malicious, and his post really helped me, but apparently it still warranted an infraction from the moderators because he was allegedly being fat-phobic. I, too, was called out for my "fat-phobia" on #tcod. The funniest part is I'm fat — probably fatter than any of the people who accused me or this other person of fat-phobia! I'm 5'10" and weigh 275 pounds, which makes me really wonder about the intentions behind all of these newfounds attitudes about maintaing a "safe space." If a fat person is called out for being fat-phobic by a bunch of people who (presumably) aren't fat, then I really don't think I can be blamed for questioning their motives. Is maintaing a safe space really the goal here, or is it all about maintaing a holier-than-thou circlejerk among a group of established users?


Why are you assuming none of those people are fat...? And yes, you can still be body-shaming if you are fat yourself.


----------



## Datura (Apr 14, 2012)

Pathos said:


> Why are you assuming none of those people are fat...? And yes, you can still be body-shaming if you are fat yourself.


I'm not assuming. I've known most of them for a very long time.

In neither instance do I believe body-shaming was taking place. I would think that, being both a very fat and a very sensitive person, I'm in a pretty good position to gauge that.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 15, 2012)

When I'm walking straight, and someone still a good distance away is walking in the opposite direction, toward me, and I start walking a little to the left so we don't collide, but then they start shifting in the same direction too. I moved first, why do you have to take up my space? >.>

Also when my mother tries to sing a line or two from my songs when she knows nothing about the rest of the song or who sings it or anything like that. She kills the song for me.

And and and _also_ when anyone, including my mother, is sitting or standing close enough to me to bump into me or make any type of physical contact. I _hate_ physical contact, with the sole exception of that with my significant other.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2012)

Datura said:


> I'm torn here. The members of this forum have, in general, become a lot more sensitive to statements and ideas that could cause discomfort to others; -isms are not tolerated here, and I think that's something the forum should pride itself on. A lot of so-called "progressive" communities are still rife with sexism, ableism, homophobia, etc. and become defensive when one points it out. In that respect, TCoD is quite unique, and it's part of why I like it so much.
> 
> Conversely, though, I can't help but think that some people _want_ to play that "offensive" card. A certain member wrote a long, heartfelt, and incredibly helpful response to one of my Coughing Cupboard threads. This person is anything but malicious, and his post really helped me, but apparently it still warranted an infraction from the moderators because he was allegedly being fat-phobic. I, too, was called out for my "fat-phobia" on #tcod. The funniest part is I'm fat — probably fatter than any of the people who accused me or this other person of fat-phobia! I'm 5'10" and weigh 275 pounds, which makes me really wonder about the intentions behind all of these newfounds attitudes about maintaing a "safe space." If a fat person is called out for being fat-phobic by a bunch of people who (presumably) aren't fat, then I really don't think I can be blamed for questioning their motives. Is maintaing a safe space really the goal here, or is it all about maintaing a holier-than-thou circlejerk among a group of established users?


I totally agree. And that last question is a very good one. I hope it's a safe space, but on the other hand...


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 15, 2012)

Datura said:


> I'm torn here. The members of this forum have, in general, become a lot more sensitive to statements and ideas that could cause discomfort to others; -isms are not tolerated here, and I think that's something the forum should pride itself on. A lot of so-called "progressive" communities are still rife with sexism, ableism, homophobia, etc. and become defensive when one points it out. In that respect, TCoD is quite unique, and it's part of why I like it so much.
> 
> Conversely, though, I can't help but think that some people _want_ to play that "offensive" card. A certain member wrote a long, heartfelt, and incredibly helpful response to one of my Coughing Cupboard threads. This person is anything but malicious, and his post really helped me, but apparently it still warranted an infraction from the moderators because he was allegedly being fat-phobic. I, too, was called out for my "fat-phobia" on #tcod. The funniest part is I'm fat — probably fatter than any of the people who accused me or this other person of fat-phobia! I'm 5'10" and weigh 275 pounds, which makes me really wonder about the intentions behind all of these newfounds attitudes about maintaing a "safe space." If a fat person is called out for being fat-phobic by a bunch of people who (presumably) aren't fat, then I really don't think I can be blamed for questioning their motives. Is maintaing a safe space really the goal here, or is it all about maintaing a holier-than-thou circlejerk among a group of established users?
> 
> edit: This post came off as needlessly asshole-ish and I'm sorry about that! If at all possible could anybody who responds to this please disregard my cattiness and focus on the main point? Thanks.


If you're talking about the post I think you're talking about, the infraction is at least stated to be for refusing to remove the word "retarded" when requested, not for fatphobia?

It does bother me that occasionally people here stir up a shitstorm over things that are genuinely innocuous and have no deliberate offensiveness. I'm thrilled with people explaining to those who don't know why such and such might be offensive, but things like that New York gay marriage thread that turned into a flame war because somebody dared to suggest in a throwaway comment that T-shirts made for the occasion would talk about boyfriends in men's sizes and vice versa just really don't help the cause.

People getting angry over things that are clearly done with the best of intentions is something of a pet peeve for me - I hate it when people insist on being negative, really, in general. Doesn't mean you can't have opinions or dislike things, but you can try to empathize with other people and not immediately assume the worst. You don't _have_ to hold grudges against people who've realized they were wrong and apologized. You don't _have_ to get boiling mad at people who clearly just don't know any better. It saddens me when people get angry and stop thinking of other people as people.

Of course, my biggest pet peeve is when people don't understand that words are just labels for thoughts and start to argue about definitions when if they could just get that one contested word out of the way they'd find they actually agree on everything meaningful.

I guess the bottom line is that I really, really can't stand unnecessary arguments and fights. I just want everyone to get along and be happy.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 15, 2012)

Those competitive gamers who religously follow tier lists. I play characters based on how much I like them, not how they are stat-wise. Competitive gaming is so boring when SSF4:AE throws Ryu, Ken, EVIL Ryu, Akuma, Sagat, and Zangief users at me, when UMvsC3 users ALWAYS use Vergil/Wesker Sentinel (Or Phoenix) teams, and when Smash Bros players drop that "Fox Only! Final Destination! No Items!" bunk. Call me a scrub, but I think tiers are for queers. Honestly though, the short version is that I'm irked when everyone picks the same characters on competitive games.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mr. Kincaid said:


> Those competitive gamers who religously follow tier lists. I play characters based on how much I like them, not how they are stat-wise. Competitive gaming is so boring when SSF4:AE throws Ryu, Ken, EVIL Ryu, Akuma, Sagat, and Zangief users at me, when UMvsC3 users ALWAYS use Vergil/Wesker Sentinel (Or Phoenix) teams, and when Smash Bros players drop that "Fox Only! Final Destination! No Items!" bunk. Call me a scrub, but I think tiers are for queers. Honestly though, the short version is that I'm irked when everyone picks the same characters on competitive games.


I hate tiers but they exist for a reason. In Pokémon for example, it's very difficult to win OU with only NU Pokés. Usually a Pokémon is UU because there's another one that does the same thing, but better.

There's nothing stopping you from using Blaziken over Infernape if you think Blaziken is cooler, though. And I will use Braviary over Staraptor. Staraptor is a fat emo bird, while Braviary is the coolest Normal/Flying Pokémon ever.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 15, 2012)

Mr. Kincaid said:


> Call me a scrub, but I think tiers are for queers.


HEY GUYS I REALLY HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE EQUATE 'being annoying in video games' WITH 'being attracted to the same gender'. LIKE THAT IS A SUPER BIG PET PEEVE OF MINE

Seriously, though, _why would you ever say something like that_, you bigoted jerk? Being gay does not make you suddenly enjoy something so gorram specific as _tier lists_. The only things that being 'queer' has made me like is men and their associated penises and rear ends. And don't come at me with 'i didn't mean it like that, i meant queer like weird not queer like gay' or something because _I will froth at the mouth and probably kill you to death repeatedly_.

EDIT: I also hate it when people ignore such bigotry and thus teach the bigot that their hate speech is accepted. That annoys me as well, for sure.


----------



## Negrek (Apr 15, 2012)

> HEY GUYS I REALLY HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE EQUATE 'being annoying in video games' WITH 'being attracted to the same gender'. LIKE THAT IS A SUPER BIG PET PEEVE OF MINE
> 
> Seriously, though, why would you ever say something like that, you bigoted jerk?


Did we not just have several posts about not jumping on people who say things that you might find offensive but which were almost certainly not intended as such.

I think equating a post like the one you quoted with "hate speech" is overreacting a tad.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> HEY GUYS I REALLY HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE EQUATE 'being annoying in video games' WITH 'being attracted to the same gender'. LIKE THAT IS A SUPER BIG PET PEEVE OF MINE
> 
> Seriously, though, _why would you ever say something like that_, you bigoted jerk? Being gay does not make you suddenly enjoy something so gorram specific as _tier lists_. The only things that being 'queer' has made me like is men and their associated penises and rear ends. And don't come at me with 'i didn't mean it like that, i meant queer like weird not queer like gay' or something because _I will froth at the mouth and probably kill you to death repeatedly_.
> 
> EDIT: I also hate it when people ignore such bigotry and thus teach the bigot that their hate speech is accepted. That annoys me as well, for sure.


No offense but independently of its meaning "tiers are for queers" is a catchy phrase. It rhymes.


----------



## Datura (Apr 15, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> No offense but independently of its meaning "tiers are for queers" is a catchy phrase. It rhymes.


Let's amp it up a little.







Tears for Fears are for queers!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 15, 2012)

Negrek said:


> I think equating a post like the one you quoted with "hate speech" is overreacting a tad.


Yeah, I'm aware. :I I suppose I should have phrased that differently.

It doesn't matter if he _meant _to be offensive; it may be better than actively trying to insult a person but using speech like that is just _rude_ and it perpetuates the idea that it's okay to talk that way. Now, I'm aware that that isn't a problem at TCoD specifically, but I feel obligated both as a gay man and as a moral person to tell people who use such speech that it just isn't alright to talk like that. Insulting a demographic for the sake of a rhyme isn't something that I appreciate and I feel that it's my obligation to call people out when they talk like that.

Sorry for derailing the thread, by the way, but that really is a pet peeve of mine. :P



Cerberus said:


> No offense but independently of its meaning "tiers are for queers" is a catchy phrase. It rhymes.


But it isn't independent of its meaning! The implication _outright meaning_ of that phrase is 'being uptight about videogames makes you gay' and thus 'being gay is something that is bad'. Now, I could (quite easily!) make a rhyming phrase using, say, a term for black people and a comment about the size of their genitals, namely how they are 'bigger' than normal. Would this be a catchy phrase? Sure. Would it rhyme? Yes! Would it be rude, stereotypical, and altogether something I should not have said? Yes. Being clever (arguably) does not make a person's comment any less offensive or rude.


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 15, 2012)

> but I feel obligated both as a gay man and as a moral person to tell people who use such speech that it just isn't alright to talk like that.


That's great! But there is a distinction between _telling_ people that it isn't all right and exploding and calling them bigoted jerks.

Of course it matters if he meant to be offensive. The whole "intent doesn't matter!" view annoys the hell out of me. Intent matters because someone who does not mean to be offensive is not a bad or bigoted person and you can just politely explain to them why they shouldn't do whatever they did, whereas someone who is being deliberately provocative is a troublemaker and highly likely to continue being deliberately provocative regardless of attempts to explain things to them for the moment. In what possible world does this not make an enormous difference for how you ought to react to them?


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> But it isn't independent of its meaning! The implication _outright meaning_ of that phrase is 'being uptight about videogames makes you gay' and thus 'being gay is something that is bad'. Now, I could (quite easily!) make a rhyming phrase about, say, black men and the size of their genitals, namely how they are 'bigger' than normal. Would this be a catchy phrase? Sure. Would it rhyme? Yes! Would it be rude, stereotypical, and altogether something I should not have said? Yes.


I know about everything you said, I just wanted to make a light-hearted comment. :D

BTW, about black men, there's one that's quite flattering to them and it indirectly refers to their penis size and the assumed sexual prowess derived from it: "Once you go black, you never come back". As a white man I feel slightly degraded by this, but I don't give it much thought. Because there's absolutely no reason why a black man would be thought of as a better lover (and, conversely, an Asian man as a worse lover) if it wasn't for the erroneous assumption that penis size = more pleasure for women (should I say "passive partner" to be more abrangent?). I mean, Tyrion Lannister from A Song of Ice and Fire is a fucking midget and still has bed time with hot chicks. :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 15, 2012)

Whoops, Internet and Sarcasm and all that. :p

Well, think about how it must be to be a black man with a small or average penis. The expectations put on you would be even worse than the general fear men tend to have about the size of their penises.



Butterfree said:


> That's great! But there is a distinction between _telling_ people that it isn't all right and exploding and calling them bigoted jerks.
> 
> Of course it matters if he meant to be offensive. The whole "intent  doesn't matter!" view annoys the hell out of me. Intent matters because  someone who does not mean to be offensive is not a bad or bigoted person  and you can just politely explain to them why they shouldn't do  whatever they did, whereas someone who is being deliberately provocative  is a troublemaker and highly likely to continue being deliberately  provocative regardless of attempts to explain things to them for the  moment. In what possible world does this not make an enormous difference  for how you ought to react to them?


Yeah, I'm sorry about that, Kincaid. Should have been waaaaaaay less jerkish about that.

It does, it does. Again, phrasing was wrong, but what I mean to say is that using speech like that is still offensive despite the intent behind it. I didn't mean to say that they were exactly the same no matter what. (Ignoring the fact that that _is _exactly what I said technically)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 15, 2012)

Or, you know.... when they said queers, they could have just meant weird people.

It doesn't ALWAYS mean gay, it can just mean 'different', 'unconventional'... So he might have just meant 'tiers are for weirdos', but used queer, which means the same thing when you don't jump their shit and call them a bigot. 

Just thought I'd mention that....


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 15, 2012)

I have never in my entire life heard anyone ever seriously use the term 'queers' to mean 'odd people' and nothing else. Maybe he meant it like that but I strongly doubt it.

I am sorry for how harsh I was, though.

(Another pet peeve of mine: having to sit in the one seat on a bus that is directly over one of the wheels)


----------



## Professor Wesker (Apr 15, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Whoops, Internet and Sarcasm and all that. :p
> 
> Well, think about how it must be to be a black man with a small or average penis. The expectations put on you would be even worse than the general fear men tend to have about the size of their penises.
> 
> ...



Nah, that was totally my bad. I'm sorry if I offended you, man, I should've watched my language. I'm no bigot, I swear!

Back on topic, I really hate going to dances now that dubstep is popular. I liked for about a week, now, I want to scream when my ears are assaulted by WUBWUBWUBWUB WUB WUBWUBWUB ARGH.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 15, 2012)

As Smogon explains it, Tiers aren't there to hinder you and make you stop using your favorites, they're there so that you can use your favorites and have a decent chance.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 15, 2012)

If you're into classic literature I'm sure you'll find many a book where the word 'queer' simply means 'odd' or 'unconventional'. Mind you, it was never a particularly positive term and the meaning has now changed and you really can't get away from it!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, I'm aware that 'queer' can mean 'weird', but I've never seen anyone say 'queers' to simply mean 'weird people'.

Another one: when people use chewing tobacco at my school and then spill it everywhere. It stinks and the smell does not disperse.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes. That was what I was saying.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 15, 2012)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> If we're talking about cars and lights, people who don't indicate, especially at roundabouts.


This. aka THE ENTIRE (car driving) POPULATION OF CANTERBURY.

They also seem to not understand that, at a zebra crossing, you are _legally obliged_ to stop to let a pedestrian cross. It's not Europe, it's not a suggestion, a place where pedestrians may choose to wait for a gap in traffic. If you're driving and the road in front has a zebra crossing where somebody on foot is waiting, you _stop_. 

Unless you're in Canterbury, apparently.


----------



## bulbasaur (Apr 15, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I have never in my entire life heard anyone ever seriously use the term 'queers' to mean 'odd people' and nothing else. Maybe he meant it like that but I strongly doubt it.


Not to belabour the matter, but I'd read so much "classic literature" (actually it's still used as such today in some books!) that when I was asked in gr. 9 whether I was queer I responded "guess which way you look at it". When pressed, I answered "you're the best judge of that". After that, the person said, "dude, you're queer." I said, "I guess so?" really confused about why people press the matter so much about me being weird. I learned the other definition of the word a few minutes later and didn't really believe it until I searched the word up online!



> (Another pet peeve of mine: having to sit in the one seat on a bus that is directly over one of the wheels)


Actually, I like sitting over the wheels! On a cold winter day, they generate lots of heat! What don't you like about them?



> when people use chewing tobacco at my school


Is that legal?



Superbird said:


> As Smogon explains it, Tiers aren't there to hinder you and make you stop using your favorites, they're there so that you can use your favorites and have a decent chance.


What if your favourites range from NU to Uber?


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 15, 2012)

Cerberus said:


> BTW, about black men, there's one that's quite flattering to them and it indirectly refers to their penis size and the assumed sexual prowess derived from it: "Once you go black, you never come back". As a white man I feel slightly degraded by this, but I don't give it much thought. Because there's absolutely no reason why a black man would be thought of as a better lover (and, conversely, an Asian man as a worse lover) if it wasn't for the erroneous assumption that penis size = more pleasure for women (should I say "passive partner" to be more abrangent?). I mean, Tyrion Lannister from A Song of Ice and Fire is a fucking midget and still has bed time with hot chicks. :D


I was too busy raging about drivers before to notice this, but while we're politely pointing things out, even 'flattering' racial stereotypes are incredibly harmful. The social conception of black men, that they're sexually aggressive, predatory, and out to rape white women is hugely damaging, and it's tied directly not only to the penis size thing, but ideas that black men are all about the sex, rather than 'civilised' white-people things like love and dating. You might feel degraded by this stereotype, but it's not just white guys who're hurt by this kind of thinking.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 15, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> If you're talking about the post I think you're talking about, the infraction is at least stated to be for refusing to remove the word "retarded" when requested, not for fatphobia?


That wasn't the message I got. But in any case, I know with what intention I wrote the post. Part of the reason I refused to change it is because I knew exactly which intentions were behind writing it, and though whoever infracted me can and does disagree with how I expressed my sentiment, I know why I did it and since the starter of the thread found it useful, that is pretty much enough for me to know my idea is validated. 

If anyone here thinks that was a malicious post, they should think again. Yes, it was definitely full of exaggeration and cursing, but sometimes, you need to be abrasive. Sometimes being a nice English jolly old chap is not the right approach, and for the record, I really do believe politeness is a very good thing (and I am someone who is known to be civil and conflict avoidant to the point of stupidity). This is something people do not understand, and I'll say it because I find it something that people really don't understand: 

LIFE IS NOT LA-LA-LAND. In life, you don't have candy sticks and sugar cones and rainbow bubblegum pies and then everything is okay. Sometimes, the shit hits the fan and you deal with it. And if there's a frustration or an idea or something that's wrong, you speak out about it and raise the issue and tear the fucking roof down to get the point across. And that comes across as not being nice because it looks, outwardly, that you're being self-destructive because the aggression and fear in the tone of voice that you use implies hostility. But I am very rarely outright hostile (if you manage that - congratulations. You are the biggest jerk in the world). Often I post something and rant because I genuinely think there needs to be a change. I can utter that frustration by blowing up and providing a glowing rant, but that doesn't mean I'm angry at somebody or hate them with a passion. In fact I can't think of anyone whom I genuinely hate (just people that are mildly confusing and people whose general attitude just completely does not jive with mine). 

But it's good. I think that part of being able to get along is to shrug off some things that could be taken offensively but aren't meant to be, they're just expressed in a different way, so you just let it go. Part of not wanting conflict means you don't seek it out either, and that's generally what I do. If I don't care about a certain thread or topic or whatever, I just make a mental note to not go there.

That's also why I'm not changing what I do or who I am. I know exactly when I am intending to be a dick, and it does happen, I sometimes have been bored and a dick on occasion especially a couple years ago. But you grow out of that shit. What pisses me off is people's over-sensitive reactions to things they should put in context and understand the personal idea behind it. They should consistently read what's being written because the fact I'm using an expletive doesn't necessarily convey anger or aggression.


----------



## Spoon (Apr 15, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> This. aka THE ENTIRE (car driving) POPULATION OF CANTERBURY.
> 
> They also seem to not understand that, at a zebra crossing, you are _legally obliged_ to stop to let a pedestrian cross. It's not Europe, it's not a suggestion, a place where pedestrians may choose to wait for a gap in traffic. If you're driving and the road in front has a zebra crossing where somebody on foot is waiting, you _stop_.
> 
> Unless you're in Canterbury, apparently.


 What exactly is a zebra crossing? Because I'm fairly sure that Canterbury doesn't have a wild population of zebras that often cross streets. Answered by both by Blastoise, Viki, and Dannichu. With the prize of the best answer going to Dannichu! Thanks everyone! :D

 Continuing on driving pet peeves, four way stops are a pain, mostly because there's always that one person that doesn't know that it isn't their turn. I'm not a big fan of turnabouts either, but thankfully there's not many in my area. Oh and stoplights that tend to have a green light for the lane that doesn't have anyone in it. And people who speed up when you have your blinker to change lanes. And...

 Edit: Kind of adding to what Blastoise said about tobacco chewers. Inconsiderate smokers are a big pet peeve of mine. I'm fine and dandy if you'd like to smoke, but please do it in an area where those who are sensitive to smoke can easily avoid it. Also, just a heads up, but the school parking lot isn't one of those places.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 15, 2012)

bulbasaur said:


> Actually, I like sitting over the wheels! On a cold winter day, they generate lots of heat! What don't you like about them?


There's no leg room/place to put my backpack.



bulbasaur said:


> Is that legal?


Not at all, but it might as well be when you consider how little the staff seems to do about it. Too many absences? They'll freak out. Walking around with a bottle full of brown spit? Not a thing has ever been done that I've seen.



Spoon said:


> What exactly is a zebra crossing? Because I'm fairly  sure that Canterbury doesn't have a wild population of zebras that  often cross streets.


I'm pretty sure that it's at least similar to a crosswalk.


----------



## surskitty (Apr 15, 2012)

Crosswalks have those black and white stripes, yes?  Zebra.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 15, 2012)

I got some pretty excellent people to model a zebra crossing for you, Spoon :D


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 15, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> but while we're politely pointing things out, even 'flattering' racial stereotypes are incredibly harmful.


When I tell some people I'm Native American, they immediately assume I'm some sort of "master" of nature, and I can track down animals with my sense of smell alone.

Seriously, it annoys the crap out of me.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 15, 2012)

The Vocaloid fandom has a bit of a problem when it comes to people joking about raping the younger male Vocaloids (mostly Len because he's a Cyptonloid).

I have a tiny little problem with that.

A tiny little deleting problem with that.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 16, 2012)

my former best friend

another friend of mine

that's all i have to say on the matter


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 16, 2012)

hopeandjoy said:


> The Vocaloid fandom has a bit of a problem when it comes to people joking about raping the younger male Vocaloids (mostly Len because he's a Cyptonloid).
> 
> I have a tiny little problem with that.
> 
> A tiny little deleting problem with that.


ugh yes
Rape jokes aren't cool. Stop that shit.


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 23, 2018)

using the term "OP"


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 23, 2018)

People driving like assholes with no common sense nor intelligence. This happens way too often in my area. Makes me want to die.


----------



## Stormrycon (Sep 24, 2018)

Also if you wear baseball caps backwards I lose all respect for you


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 28, 2018)

People ditching 'girly' things is a pet peeve of mine (i have bad memories relating to people like that, anyways.....won't get into the details o_o; ).

And also homphobes. They're a huge pet peeve of mine too. I mean, being against people for *being in love*? Hello thats just....D: Humans are stupid >_<;;;


----------

